# Tomb Kings



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Very little on the dry boney ones at present. No concrete rumours aside from suggestions, as they've such an old book now, that they're to follow (or are indeed in the mix) Skaven and Beasts of Chaos. 2010 release is touted.

Large update added 24th June 09.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

From Warseer:



> Hallo again. I had a long chat with my source today, getting more and more detailed information on the new Tomb King’s rules. The rules are from the first design script for the new book, or so I was told. So it is a really early bit of information and nothing is safe but I thought you would still like to know.
> Personally, I like most of the innovations very much. A very mobile army with tactical special rules - this is definitely going in the right direction.
> 
> Special rules:
> ...


----------

